# One pin Vs multi pins



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

I just got my new helim and an hha one pin sight. I am use to shooting five pins. I am kind of nervous about hunting with only one pin. What are your opinions about this?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd set it at 25 or 30yds. Because of the speed of most newer bows, anything less than 30 should still be a kill shot. There isnt that much drop. Even a lot of 3d target shooters only use 1 pin for anything under 30 (depends on the bow speed). Might have to adjust a little higher on the animal for a 40yd shot but it should be easy enough to do with practice. I personally don't take a shot over that distance when hunting anyways.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Love my HHA. I felt the same way when I first got it. I set it at 25 yards and aim alittle low at less then 20 and a little high at 30. If he is father and I don't have time to adjust I probly shouldn't be shooting.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Love my 1 pin slider... Mine is a pendulum style so I pretty much just leave it on 28 yards and I good to go out to 40 (from elevated position)


----------



## buckshott (Mar 4, 2011)

With that new bow 1 pin is all you need unless you plan on shooting over 30yrds. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

Shoot what works for YOU!!!!


----------



## mallard112386 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ok, i still have not been able to get out and shoot yet. So im not sure how flat it shoots yet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I switched to a single pin sight a few years back when I purchased my new bow. I set a target out at 18-20 yards and zero'd the pin in at that distance. I can shoot anywhere from 15-35 yards and hit consistant 1-3" groups. I'd say if your happy with the sight then stick with it.


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

If you can, practice shooting your bow from an elevated position. Single pins are very good shooting at targets from 20 to 40yds, arrows tend to fly more flat rather than shooting at ground level. Goodluck and hope you're successful! I'm sure you will be.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

mallard112386 said:


> Ok, i still have not been able to get out and shoot yet. So im not sure how flat it shoots yet.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


I think that this describes the best answer to your question.
Set your one pin at 20 or 25 yards, and shoot at varying distances like 10 - 20 - 30 - 40. Then you will know *exactly* how to hold that pin at those distances. Don't forget to test your broadhead at varying distances as well. 
Knowledge breeds confidence. Confidence breeds success. 
<----<<<


----------

